

Joyent's Node SmartMachine Rollout This Morning - Announced on JSConf - js4all

This morning they rolled out the new Node SmartMachines, first featured during NodeKO. Now everyone can get a coupon code via the API and provision a machine.<p><pre><code>  API URL: https://api.no.de/
  Node URL: https://no.de/</code></pre>
======
Raphael
Just to be clear, get your account: <http://smart.joyent.com/signup>

Then,

$ curl -k -u user:password <https://api.no.de/heart> -X POST

~~~
js4all
Exactly. And this is still a preview. From Ryan's presentation:

    
    
      "The first 150 people can generate a coupon code for
       creating a no.de Smart Machine."

~~~
SingAlong
I was able to create an app from the interface at smart.joyent.com (your
profile --> your applications).

However when I clone repo or add the repo url to git remote of the project
dir, it's asking for a password. What should i be entering there? Guessing
it's because we're told to use the user git "git@git.smart... ". Anyone? the
#joyent channel on freenode doesnt seem to have active staff right now.

~~~
js4all
Oh no, that's the wrong site. That one is about their earlier solution they
bought from Reasonably Smart.

The new Node.js solution lives under <http://no.de> The correct repo is shown
after you have provisioned your machine.

------
viraptor
I tried to look around, but... I can't find any general information what is
this all about? Nodes? SmartMachines? There's loads of installation
instructions, API docs, etc. but where is the "what is it and why should I
care" page?

~~~
js4all
Node.js is the most promising new web application server. The key features
are:

    
    
      * It's designed around an event loop and non-blocking IO
      * It executes server-side JavaScript on Google's V8 engine
      * It's fast and high troughput
      * Node.js is currently adopted by Joyent, Heroku, Yahoo and many others
    

Details about Node.js can be found here: <http://nodejs.org/>

~~~
viraptor
Yeah - I meant - I know what NodeJS is - but what is that whole Joyent / no.de
thing about? Is it hosted NodeJS? Or something completely different?

~~~
js4all
Great, I couldn't really believe that someone missed the hype.

And yes, both provide early beta hosted Node.js.

Heroku use their current infrastructure and offer node.js dynos on their new
Beech stack. It's easy and fun to use.

Joyent offers a full VPS based on SunOS. It can host node.js and other
supporting packages, databases, all freely installable. You can even ssh into
a SmartEngine. Ryan Dahl, the creator of node.js, has joined Joyent.

------
gbelote
This sounds like it might be a useful (will pay money for) service, but I have
to say my first experience here was weird and slightly obnoxious. Why do I
need to give you an SSH key when I first sign up? Why are coupon codes masked
behind the API? When I first started it said I could request one, then I saw
nothing.

I did figure out that I can request through your API via command line, but it
seems like a have to use a weird unicode heart (/heart doesn't work). After
futzing with that I discover all coupons are gone. Awesome.

~~~
MisterWebz
I don't understand what you're complaining about. All i did was register + _$
curl -k -u user:password<https://api.no.de/heart> -X POST_ and then i had to
generate the ssh key.

~~~
gbelote
Adding an SSH key was part of the sign up page on the website. Leaving blank
only prompted me for it again.

Running "curl -k -u user:pass <http://api.no.de/heart> -X POST" gave no
output. I'm noticing in my history that I didn't use https, I guess that's why
it didn't work.

Why should I even have to jump to curl to request a coupon?

~~~
karanbhangui
It's a cute little developer centric signup mechanism. if you don't like it,
wait for the regular release for an html form?

------
DTrejo
Thank you js4all!

------
nfriedly
I tried it, but doing a GET to api.no.de/coupons returned an empty array ([])
and posting to ♥ got me {errors:"page not found"}

I wonder if they're out of coupons..?

~~~
dpritchett
You need to POST instead.

